# Cooking time for Frozen in Place of Fresh Berries in Muffins



## CanadianMeg (Sep 21, 2005)

How much should I adjust the baking time for muffins made with frozen berries in place of fresh berries? Any idea? Just use max baking time in original recipe?


----------



## ch3f (Sep 21, 2005)

I would have to say "dont use the berries frozen".  Couple reasons:
1. Freezing fruits and veg break the cell walls and become structurally different.  
2. Using them frozen will add water to your batter as they thaw in the oven and in your batter.

If you are going to use frozen berries i would thaw them out and drain the excess water.

hope this helps


----------



## Alix (Sep 21, 2005)

I don't bother to adjust times. It works fine without. Don't forget to toss your berries in some flour first though.


----------



## htc (Sep 21, 2005)

Ditto to what Alix said. Though I don't even bother tossing them in flour...haven't had too many problems.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Sep 21, 2005)

I've seen recipes that instruct you not to thaw berries if frozen.


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 22, 2005)

purrfectlydevine said:
			
		

> I've seen recipes that instruct you not to thaw berries if frozen.


 
That is also what I heard, too. I never thaw frozen berries.



			
				Alix said:
			
		

> Don't forget to toss your berries in some flour first though.


 
Alix's suggestion keeps the berries from sinking in the batter.


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 22, 2005)

I do the same as Alix and others--don't thaw the berries an toss them in just a little flour (just a Tbsp or so, depending on how much berries the recipe calls for) first.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 22, 2005)

Yes, when you thaw the frozen fruits/vegetables they produce way too much liquid. Cook them frozen, just make sure the oven is well pre-heated so they will cook quickly enough before all the liquid oozes out.  
To coat the berries flour serves as a "barrier", it will absorb the extra moisture that may come out of the berries.


----------



## CanadianMeg (Sep 22, 2005)

I ended up having time to make them before checking back here. I did flour the frozen berries and baked at normal temp/time. My only disappointment was in the recipe I had. Waste of good wild blueberries!


----------

